# Replacement Cord for DW



## cibula11 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am getting a cord for my DW and when I went to the store, they only had 16 gauge appliance cords. There was a coupe of tool replacement cords that were 12 and 14 gauge, but nothing for appliances.  Will it be okay to use the 16 gauge cord for the DW?  If not, what should I do? I could buy an appliance extension cord (12 or 14 gauge), cut the female end off and use that....but I'm guessing that can't happen.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2008)

You know you can hard-wire the dishwasher...as long as it stays put under the cabinet.
Or go to a local appliance store and get the one you need.
I try not to mickey mouse around with electrical cords, but someone else may have another opinion.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 29, 2008)

6 ft. of #12 type SJ cable and a replacement cord end. Get a 3/8 romex connector for the DW end if you don't already have one!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2008)

I told you help was on the way, Good luck .
Someone else must be havin a rain day.


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 29, 2008)

THe old one we had plugged in and we are using a used one now.  It didn't come with a cord, but was hardwired in.  I was going to just make the receptacle a junction box and extend the wiring to the DW to hardwire it.  Do I need to use
 12/2 or 14/2 if I do it that way?  I'm guessing the receptacle is 14/2, but I'm not positive, nor do I know whether you can mix 14/2 and 12/2??


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 29, 2008)

Appliance circuits need to be run in #12


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah i figured #12 , but since there is a chance that the current repectacle is wired using #14 should I still do #12 or can I do #14?


----------



## triple D (Apr 29, 2008)

You're on the right track. Go to the store and get a cord, it may be a 12 or 14. Cut off the female end and voila, you have an appliance cord! There are tons of applications where myself and all the electricians have hooked up hardwire ovens that have a 10ga wire coming out of them, and they are on a 40amp breaker. The circuit might be 15 or 20 amps, but the d.w. only draws 8 or 9amps. Keep it simple, good luck.....


----------

